# The Hollywood Fame needs you



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

With the naming of a former NBA head coach as head coach in a few days, The Hollywood Fame is requesting for all players and/or agents to email resumes and any other important pieces of their information to [email protected]. Veteran's camp is in just a few weeks and The Hollywood Fame is looking to solidify their training camp roster spots. If you have already submitted your information, we will be in contact with you shortly.

The Hollywood Fame is owned by AJ Discala, CEO of Brax Capital Group and a host of celebrity's including Nick Lachey, Geoff Stults ("7th Heaven" and "The Break-Up"), Stacy Keibler ("Dancing with the Stars"), former NBA legend John Salley, former Major League Baseball All-Star Brady Anderson, NFL quarterback Kyle Boller of the Baltimore Ravens and NASCAR's Brian Vickers, among others.

For more information contact The Hollywood Fame at 323-481-4733 or 310-402-5207 or via email at [email protected]. You can also find more details on "The Hollywood Fame" on their website at www.thehollywoodfame.com.

ABOUT THE AMERICAN BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION

The ABA is the most diversified professional sports league in the U.S. with more than 60% of the team owners being African-American, Hispanic, Asian and women. There will be over 60 teams beginning play in November including teams in the US, Mexico and Canada. The ABA provides exciting, fast-paced professional basketball and at affordable prices to hundreds of thousands of fans. Community involvement is one of the cornerstones of the ABA with an emphasis on youth groups. This coming season the league will play over 1200 games, employ over 700 players, over 120 coaches, over 600 staff and management personnel and over 300 referees. Since its inception, it has been known for innovative rules with one of the most popular being the 3-D Rule that rewards good defensive play. For more information, visit www.abalive.com.


----------

